
Gab is forking Brave's web browser, and Brave is forking furious - euphemized
https://decryptmedia.com/6719/gab-forking-brave
======
krapp
I have to agree with Andrew Torba here. It's an open source browser, no one
needs to justify forking it.

------
usr1987
lol... go gab!

